# Pentium D 925 vs Core Duo E2220



## imperator

Hi,

I am about to upgrade my CPU from PD 925 to Core Duo E2220....

As you know, PD 925 frequency is 3000 MHZ and cache memory is 2x2 MB.....is gonna Core Duo E2220 with 2400 MHZ and 1 MB cache memory be better than Pentium D 925 ?

Thank`s in advance....


----------



## imperator

Anyone ?

I understand you`re busy, but I`d be glad if this goes a little bit faster....


----------



## johnb35

Are you sure your motherboard supports the new processor?  Actually the Pentium D is faster(3ghz comparied to 2.4ghz), especially with more cache.  However the E2220 will create less heat.


----------



## imperator

It supports it...OK...I`ll think about it...


----------



## maroon1

Actually, E2220 is faster than Pentium D 925

E2220 is based on Core 2 architecture while 925 is similar to P4 architecture


----------



## 2048Megabytes

The Core 2 Duo E2200 Processor is roughly about 50 percent faster than the Pentium D 925.


----------



## johnb35

I'm curious how that comes to be?  Any sites available that explains why?  I'm just curious how when the Pentium D is 600mhz faster and has 3mb more cache.


----------



## mx344

^Architecture, i read up on the P4's architecture, and it wasn't the best,comparing to amds at the time, but those core2 duo's are quite superior.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

The Core 2 Duo E2200 Processor can simply perform more calculations per clock cycle than the Pentium D 925.  Why exactly it can do this is beyond my understanding.


----------



## Drenlin

I read somewhere that you could overclock the piss out of the Pentium D's...like ~4.5+ GHz. Can you do that with the other one?


----------



## imperator

I have also heard that E2220`s architecture is twice better than Pentium D 925 architecture....so, it would be twice faster, doing it with much less heat and power consumption....but, I wasn`t sure & asked you....now I am convinced it`s really better....Thank`s for the kind help...

@Drenlin

I have tried to OC Pent D 925 and reached 3.75 GHZ...beyond that point, the system would be VERY unstable + hot....E2220 should reach 3200 MHZ with no problem....and I found it pretty much cheap....~80 $$$....


----------



## mx344

Drenlin said:


> I read somewhere that you could overclock the piss out of the Pentium D's...like ~4.5+ GHz. Can you do that with the other one?



Not likely on air...


yah, those e2220 are great lil overclockers, my buddy got his up to 3.2ghz stable, pretty impressive.


----------



## fedochinni

e2220 is a better choice, in the long run, it will last longer, it will keep its "moderness", & its two cores. It is also cooler. Look, if you are buying a processor then you might as well get an e7500 for super super cheap. its 2.93ghz c2d & makes a ton of difference. Take it into account, for the future.


----------



## imperator

fedochinni said:


> e2220 is a better choice, in the long run, it will last longer, it will keep its "moderness", & its two cores. It is also cooler. Look, if you are buying a processor then you might as well get an e7500 for super super cheap. its 2.93ghz c2d & makes a ton of difference. Take it into account, for the future.



Too bad, but the motherboard doesn`t support it - I am using GA-945GZM-S2 rev.6.6

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_Model.aspx?ProductID=2603#anchor_os


----------

